
Google Correlate - sus_007
https://www.google.com/trends/correlate/
======
breadandcrumbel
"Google Correlate will shut down on December 15th 2019 as a result of low
usage"

I wonder if it gets now to the front page of HN if it might change google
decision.

~~~
sus_007
Only one way to find out ;) :D

------
russfink
How do we learn about all their tools? (I'm still salty about Google Sets)

------
julienreszka
Didn't know it existed. Pretty cool tool.

